# How old do they need to be to breed?



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I've had it in my head that they need to be two years before breeding, but I don't know if I actually read that somewhere or if it just appeared in my head 

So how old should tiels be before being allowed to breed?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The minimum age is 9 months old


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the ideal age to start is 18 months old, though some can breed earlier. best to wait until at least a year though. at 9 months tiels just arent usually mature enough to be good parents and you might encounter more problems (MIGHT, not always)


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I have one hen which is 10 months old and she is doing excellent. Her mate is a little older so maybe that has to do with her success. She was also hand fed and is a very protective mama. If I remember right srtiels said that 9 months is not too young and that people trying to discourage breeding have said 18 months. The key is to make sure that the hen is well fed and has a variety of foods offered. Maybe she can explain more.


----------

